# Sketchup



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

So, Ive looked around for free software to build layouts.
Now that I think about it, I forgot why I did not go that route.

anyway, Messing around with Sketchup is fun.

found a guy that made a 10" straight piece of track.
could not find a curve piece.
I took his an modified it to a curve. Sounds easy, it was once I figured out how to do it. Took me hours to figure it out.

anyway, if your interested:

Curve Piece

the Strait piece I used


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I use Sketchup for a lot of things.
I tried to use it for a layout.
It took way too much effort.

I tried Scram and it worked well and it is free.
There is a rail cad program that is free also.
http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/HomePage

I now use Anyrail. Not free but it is pretty easy to design with.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

dlbraly said:


> anyway, if your interested:
> 
> Curve Piece
> 
> the Strait piece I used


Those look really good. I tried it once, guess I lack the patience for autocad. Love to see a completed layout in sketchup.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

well, I guess since I dont have the space I could at least draw one.
Ive tried some other software, but just does not have the detail I want with out paying a lot of money for it.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

also, the curve I user to model, I do not know what it is. 027, 31 ....
Are those numbers the degrees of the angle?
Guess I cold figure it out that way, if that is correct.

what I did was, put a flat edge next to the inner part of the curve and measures. it was 1".
and measured the length or the outer rail. which was 10"


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

dlbraly said:


> also, the curve I user to model, I do not know what it is. 027, 31 ....
> Are those numbers the degrees of the angle?
> Guess I cold figure it out that way, if that is correct.
> 
> ...


The number 027, 31, etc. is the diameter of the circle formed by joining similar curve sections in a complete circle. Eight 027 curve sections form a 27 inch diameter circle.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

More specifically, the OD at the ties, on original tubular three tie track. Too many people seem to think its the center rail diameter, but that diameter is only 28.5" on O-31 track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I just layed some O31 track in a circle using scarm and took a measurement from center tube to center tube and it is 31"



FM Trainmaster said:


> More specifically, the OD at the ties, on original tubular three tie track. Too many people seem to think its the center rail diameter, but that diameter is only 28.5" on O-31 track.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Take eight segments of your vintage tubular 3-tie Lionel O-31 track, and make a circle on the floor. I'll bet you find the true measurement is very close to 28.5". ;-)


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

If only I had some.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

After thinking about it, I need to re-due that drawing so that it is more accurate.
The measurements I used are not the best way to do it.
I started on drawing a switch, and it did not line up like it should.
No biggy I like doing it.

Think I will start with drawing a circle and segment it into 8 pieces and o form there. I have track to measure my own as well.
But again, Im not sure what track it is. I got it off ebay.

Guess I will find out


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

FM Trainmaster said:


> More specifically, the OD at the ties, on original tubular three tie track. Too many people seem to think its the center rail diameter, but that diameter is only 28.5" on O-31 track.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just thinking, 28.5 is closer to 27 than 31.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I have quite a bit of O27 tubular track and a circle of it measures 27" across (diameter) at the outside edge of the ties just as FM said. 

I would hazard to guess that the software is wrong.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I deleted the curve piece I uploaded to Sketchup warehouse.
Im building a true 031 Curve Piece.
Assuming it is measured from the center rail diameter being 31".

BUT, I put the curve pieces I have in a circle and measured them. I have no idea what standard they are. Can someone identify them for me?

If measuring from the center rail diameter it measures 25". 
Does that mean it is 025? Is there such a thing?










and the close ups of the tape measure:


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

That there is O-27: 38" minus 11" equals 27". The funny thing is your ties look like standard O-gauge ties, not the short O-27 ties with which I am familiar. What's the height from floor to top of rail?

I have a layout containing 022 switches (LH and RH, both factory and flipped), as well as O-31 curves, O-42 curves, and standard O-straight track. I can upload as a .dwg, .dxf, or whatever format you can import to sketchup?


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Ahhh, so it is the outside diameter.
I do have a few cars that are to long to make the turns.

Sure, I can try importing them. Im sort of new to sketchup. I say sort of, because Ive plaed with it before, but not a lot.
email me if you want: [email protected]


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

OK, updated the sketch to true 031. if the outside diameter is 31".
Click the 031 to see it.

working on the 027 curve and a switch.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I made my curve by setting the center rail on 28.5" dia., then setting the outer rails 5/8" either side of that, if I recall. It's actually only the ties that extend out to the 31" for which the track is named, according to my measurements. I'll try emailing you one of my layouts.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

well shoot dang, guess I will be doing that over again.
Amazing how fast I can re do it now, compared to the first time.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

027 Sketch
as per the track I have


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

FM Trainmaster said:


> That there is O-27: 38" minus 11" equals 27". The funny thing is your ties look like standard O-gauge ties, not the short O-27 ties with which I am familiar. What's the height from floor to top of rail?
> 
> I have a layout containing 022 switches (LH and RH, both factory and flipped), as well as O-31 curves, O-42 curves, and standard O-straight track. I can upload as a .dwg, .dxf, or whatever format you can import to sketchup?


Sorry I missed the question
3/8"


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

replaced the 031 so that the center of the center rail is 28.5" diameter:
031 sketch


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Can someone tell me the diameter of the other O scale scales?
I would like to add as many as I can to my Sketchup warehouse.

NOW, I can get back to sketching up the switch.

and eventually I will add other types of track.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

In tubular O gauge there's 31, 42, 54, and 72. In Realtrax there's all those, plus 82. In Fastrack there's 31, 36, 48, 60, 72, 84.

There's no 3/8" tall tubular track that I know. O-gauge is 11/16", and O-27 is 7/16". You either mis-measured, or have some bizarre track.

It looks like O-gauge, based on the ties, but the circle is too small to be O-gauge!


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I measured the height of the rail itself. that is 3/8
total is 7/16"


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay. That all makes sense, then. You have O-27 track!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

